# Cubase 5 transport bar problems



## Jacobine (Jul 30, 2012)

OK so i was tracking some midi drums and the bar got in my way so i moved it off screen now i cant get it back. What can i do?


----------



## Winspear (Jul 30, 2012)

Not a Cubase user but look in the View menu or Toolbars or something


----------



## Jacobine (Jul 30, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> Not a Cubase user but look in the View menu or Toolbars or something


 
the transport bars in also in a dropdown form but its too blech. (im too lazy) and if i press the on/off for it it turns on and off just not on screen. like its in cubase hell or something


----------



## Winspear (Jul 30, 2012)

Ahh gotcha. Seems a common issue on google. Try maxing out your resolution if it's not already. I also saw something about a third party tool that can get it back.


----------



## Jacobine (Jul 30, 2012)

tried the resolution thing and it doesnt work for me. and my computer isnt connected to interwebz. (this is a different one)


----------



## Jacobine (Jul 30, 2012)

fuck! i guess ill see if re installing it would work. i hope so.


----------



## Winspear (Jul 30, 2012)

Yeah or maybe just resetting configs if you can find a way to do that. Pretty crazy issue! Haha


----------



## Larcher (Jul 30, 2012)

at the top of the window where you would normally record/mix your takes, there is a timeline looking bar, just move your cursor to the top of it until you see a pencil, then click, and voila


----------



## Jacobine (Jul 30, 2012)

Larcher said:


> at the top of the window where you would normally record/mix your takes, there is a timeline looking bar, just move your cursor to the top of it until you see a pencil, then click, and voila


 
what?







^thats what im talking about^


----------



## Jacobine (Jul 30, 2012)

I FOUND IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

but i cant get to it. it's under my windows 7 taskbar at the bottom with the start button


----------



## Jacobine (Jul 30, 2012)

i got it back. i hid the taskbar and pulled it back. never taking it for granted again!!!


----------



## Larcher (Jul 30, 2012)

oh my bad, I was thiking of the export bar (blue thing)


----------



## Jacobine (Jul 31, 2012)

Larcher said:


> oh my bad, I was thiking of the export bar (blue thing)


 
lol i just figured out what to call it today anyways lol


----------



## TimSE (Jul 31, 2012)

I think F2 is the hotkey for it. It might just turn it on/off in the same position though.


----------



## Leuchty (Jul 31, 2012)

TimSE said:


> I think F2 is the hotkey for it. It might just turn it on/off in the same position though.


 

Yep.

F2 - Transport Bar

F3 - Mixer


----------



## KingAenarion (Jul 31, 2012)

Dude, if that happens again, just move the Windows Bar


----------



## brutalwizard (Jul 31, 2012)

My transport bar moved off screen and turning it on and off and the hotkey did nothing to bring it back. I looked on the Cubase forums.

The application sheepdog, that finds things offscreen brought it back to me in less then a second.


----------



## Jacobine (Aug 5, 2012)

so apparently cubase saves the location of the transport bar position so even if you reinstall the program it stays there. (kinda dumb IMO). i saw someone had theirs stuck under their windows bar so i made my bar clear ad saw mine was there too. i hid the bar and drug it back on screen. maybe this helps someone? i hope lol


----------



## brutalwizard (Aug 6, 2012)

Jacobine said:


> so apparently cubase saves the location of the transport bar position so even if you reinstall the program it stays there. (kinda dumb IMO). i saw someone had theirs stuck under their windows bar so i made my bar clear ad saw mine was there too. i hid the bar and drug it back on screen. maybe this helps someone? i hope lol



Yeah or if it disappears anywhere else you can Dl sheepdog that finds things off screen Like I said just above you........


----------



## Jacobine (Aug 13, 2012)

brutalwizard said:


> Yeah or if it disappears anywhere else you can Dl sheepdog that finds things off screen Like I said just above you........


 
computer doesnt connect to interwebz


----------

